# Obese Dieters? Brain Chemistry Works Against Their Weight-Loss Efforts



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Obese Dieters’ Brain Chemistry Works Against Their Weight-Loss Efforts ScienceDaily – If you’ve been trying to lose weight and suspect your body’s working against you, you may be right, according to a University of Illinois study published in Obesity. “When obese persons reduce their food intake too drastically, their bodies appear to resist their weight [...]

*Read More...*


----------

